
My personal review of the year 2018 - sandergansen
https://medium.com/sander-gansen/my-personal-review-of-the-year-2018-7e7d315f8db9https://medium.com/sander-gansen/my-personal-review-of-the-year-2018-7e7d315f8db9https://medium.com/sander-gansen/my-personal-review-of-the-year-2018-7e7d315f8db9
======
ChrisGranger
That link seems to be broken.

[https://medium.com/sander-gansen/my-personal-review-of-
the-y...](https://medium.com/sander-gansen/my-personal-review-of-the-
year-2018-7e7d315f8db9) worked for me.

